# Not growing taller?



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

My puppy will be 5 months old in two weeks and to me it just doesn't seem like he's growing much taller. He's putting on weight just fine sitting at 45lbs as of a few days ago. But he doesn't seem to be getting that standard German shepherd build compared to how I see most of the breed has. He is my first shepherd so maybe it shows up in the later months and I'm just not aware? Pictures attached of how he looks as of about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

He looks fine.......he’s only 5 months old


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He looks fantastic!Slow steady growth is best for their bones and overall health.He won't be done growing until around 18 months or 2 years old.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Feed him and love him, he'll reach his potential in good time....


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Your pup is only 5mos. He will keep growing

On average, the slowdown starts around 6-7mos and even moreso around 9mos almost plateauing out to 1yr

Most pups get growth spurts throughout their youth. Some have lulls longer than others. Some shoot up quick, some grow steady, some stay small and have late spurts


----------



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

So he should still grow to be like kinda bulky German shepherd build?


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

WynWins said:


> So he should still grow to be like kinda bulky German shepherd build?


I wouldn't say bulky is a way to describe GSD's. Mine have all been fairly sleek and on the lean side. Will he be big/tall? Who knows maybe. But he looks the appropriate size for his age, but I am by no means an expert.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

He looks _perfect_ to me! Nice size for his age, I'd say. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

Mareesey said:


> WynWins said:
> 
> 
> > So he should still grow to be like kinda bulky German shepherd build?
> ...


I only mean it in the sense that German Shepherds I've seen tend to be on the big size. They have what I would call some heft or thickness to them compared to something like say a huge poodle. Thanks for the reassurance on his size though everyone!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Have you seen his parents, his pedigree, or previous litters? That’s really only way to tell how big he will get. My pups parents were 70/80 and she is fully grown and only like 55 slim pounds lol. I estimate your pup should get to 65-70


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Some pups dont stop growing until they reach 18 month of age and then start filling out. I know this for sure because my dog was measured and weighed at the vet last year in Jan (1 year, 2 months) and this Jan. He added half of inch in height since last time (difficult to believe) and 15 pounds in weight (that, he was really skinny last year but we fixed it)


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Long bones are usually done growing around 11 months, and greatly slow down before that. Dogs, some lines long than others, continue to fill out until around 3 years. They will measure taller as they fill out. My Dutch Shepherd continued to fill out until after 3 years. Gunny is over sized for 7 months, and I hope he really slows down a lot. He is over 25" tall and over 70lbs. And is as big as his father. His chest will continue to fill out and drop. He is going though his first leggy stage at 7 months. All of my dogs have grown at different rates.


----------



## WynWins (Oct 24, 2017)

My puppy was a rescue and unfortunately I never got to see his parents. I'm just hoping he'll grow to look something like the dog in this attached picture. I really like the thick-looking German Shepherd look but of course I'll love him all the same.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this pup , what ever he may be , is a good , solid , healthy , happy looking specimen of the canine race.

by "this" pup , I don't mean the one in the picture directly above - oh no -- I mean YOUR pup, the page one pup 

he looks strong . He looks proportionate and balanced in his conformation - front and rear , strong back, beautiful head and expression . Look at the bone the pup has , and nice tight feet.

the pup looks like he has a proper rib cage , not flat and not a barrel and he has nice body depth .

the dog you are comparing him to pales -- the bulk you think he has is coat .

your lucky to have such a nice dog


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

WynWins said:


> I'm just hoping he'll grow to look something like the dog in this attached picture..


I understand what you mean, not necessarily with the bulk part but whenever our pups have been growing it seems like there is always something I'm hoping for in the way they look, or rather something I love when they are pups that I want them to retain. When he gets older you'll one day look at him and wonder "where did my puppy go" and all this worrying will seem silly to you. But I understand in part with the growing there are times where they might not be growing as fast as we think they should or want them to but he'll get there in his own time.


----------

